# Cage size for 3 rats.



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

I am just wondering what a good cage size for 3 rats would be and will 3 males be ok?
Thanks


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

I did the rat caculator and it said 7 my cage is 24 length 24 width and 42 high. I am wanting to put 3 male rats in it.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you have any particular cages in mind? 2 cubic feet per rat is recommended. It's usually best to go one or two rats under the maximum capacity to ensure they have plenty of space. Try putting the dimensions of cages you like into this cage calculator to see if it's a suitable size: http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

delete please. double post


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Those are the same dimensions as my cage but it said mine would hold six. I'm putting four in it. If it has space for seven, it'll be great for three.


----------

